# Mercedes W168 (A Klasse) Unterschied Lange und Kurze Version



## kadet123 (14. Juli 2011)

Hallo Leute, will mir demnächst ein Mercedes A Klasse der W168 Reihe kaufen aber es gibt ja nunmal die Kurze und Lange Version mit mehr Platzkomfort und die will ich auch. Nun aber wie erkenne ich es denn genau ob es die Kurze oder Lange ist? Habe gelesen das die Türen bei der langen etwas breiter sind und das Radio weiter Oben im Auto wie hier http://www.autosieger.de/Autokatalog307.html 	weiß einer ob man es anhand dem Radio erkennen kann? Weil bei den anderen ist es immer unten bzw bei den meisten und bei der Langen hier im Testbericht weiter oben und die Einstellregler unten? Oder kann das auch so bei der kurzen Version sein? Weil ich will nicht unbedingt jedes Auto nachmessen.... man sollte es ja irgendwie leichter erkennen können vielleicht weiß das einer?


MFG


----------



## Styr74 (14. Juli 2011)

Du kannst es optisch an der hinteren Tür erkennen. Bei der langen Version ist die hintere fast länger oder genauso lang wie die Fahrer/ Beifahrertür. Bei der kurzen sind die hinteren
deutlich kürzer. 
Am Radio ist es nicht zu erkennen. Oder guck mal in die Fahrgestellnummer, wenn erkenntlich. Die beginnt mit WDD168 dann 0 der 1. 1 Sollte imho lange Version sein.
Bei Kauf würde ich die lange Version kaufen, unendlich Platz im Fond und mehr Fahrkomfort. Und am besten das Facelift kaufen, mit Blinkern in den Spiegeln.  Die lange Version ist übrigen die Baureihe V168.


----------



## kadet123 (14. Juli 2011)

Alles klar und wenn das Radio weiter oben ist dann ist das doch auch noch besser oder? Weil möchte mir ein Autoradio mit 7 Zoll Display und Navi einbauen lassen


----------



## Valdrasiala (14. Juli 2011)

Da ich n paar Jahre bei dem Stern gearbeitet hab, kann ich Dir sagen, dass das Cockpit in beiden Versionen gleich ist.

Verlängert/verändert wurden:



Die Fondtüren
Verkleidung der Fondtüren
Scheiben der Fondtüren
Dachhimmel
Karosserie-Rohbau
Leisten an den Fondtüren
Schweller
Unterbodenabdeckung (Kunststoff)
Teppich
Fussmatten hinten
Kabelbaum der Rückleuchten
Auspuff
andere Bremsscheiben


----------



## kadet123 (14. Juli 2011)

Super Danke dir werd mich dann auch an den Sachen orientieren.

MFG


----------



## Valdrasiala (14. Juli 2011)

Die Erhöhung des Autoradios, von dem Du redest, kam automatisch auch für die Kurzversion der alten A-Klasse mit dem Facelift.
Schau halt einfach, wie lang die Kiste ist, die Du kaufen willst und achte nach Möglichkeit drauf, dass es ein facegeliftetes Auto ist (habe leider nicht mehr das Datum im Kopf, wann das Facelift kam, aber so um 2001 herum müßte es gewesen sein). Die damals geänderten Dinge besonders im Innenraum fand ich sehr ansprechend.


----------



## kadet123 (14. Juli 2011)

Alles klar ich will auch nur die lange Version die kurze ist mir doch etwas zu klein im Innenraum also werd ich mich mal auf die Suche machen wie du sagst das es die so ab BJ 2001 gab werd mich dann dannach auch umschauen Danke nochmal

MFG


----------



## kadet123 (14. Juli 2011)

Ehm gibt es eigntl. die A Klassen Modelle mit Blinker im Außenspiegel? Weil hab bis jetzt noch nichts gesehen


----------



## Legendary (14. Juli 2011)

Darf man fragen warum diese...naja...Karre kaufst? Ich bitte dich, eine A-Klasse! Ok, wenn du über 60 bist dann bin ich ja schon still. :>


----------



## kadet123 (14. Juli 2011)

Ich denke das ist wohl meine Sache oder? Wenn jemand nichts gescheites beizutragen hat soll nicht posten sondern im Sandkasten spielen gehen...


----------



## Legendary (14. Juli 2011)

Ja ne, für Sandkasten bin ich doch nen paar Jahre alt, ich stelle halt gern provokante Fragen und ich mein bitte, wer ne A Klasse fahren will... 

Ich fahr selbst nen Corsa und mir wurde schon von Opel Popel bis über Frauenknutschkugel alles an den Kopf geworden also nimms locker.


----------



## EspCap (14. Juli 2011)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Ich fahr selbst nen Corsa und mir wurde schon von Opel Popel bis über Frauenknutschkugel alles an den Kopf geworden also nimms locker.



Irgendwie sind alle Opel-Fahrer, die ich kenne, Rentner. Aber gut, ich bin in keiner Position um zu urteilen, ich hab noch nicht mal den Führerschein


----------



## JokerofDarkness (14. Juli 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Irgendwie sind alle Opel-Fahrer, die ich kenne, Rentner.


So geht es mir mit dem Mercedes E Klasse T-Modell. Am Besten noch mit einem 8ender unter der Haube und dann an der Kreuzung bei grün nicht wegkommen. Wie ich das hasse, aber wenigstens kann man dann mal alle Lampen und die Hupe ausprobieren. Man will ja nicht, dass der vor einem direkt an der grünen Ampel stirbt.


----------



## MasterXoX (14. Juli 2011)

Wenn wir schon bei Rentnern sind

Also ich verbinde Diesel-Motoren immer mit Rentnern


----------



## Styr74 (15. Juli 2011)

Die lange A-Klasse gab es zusammen mit dem 1. Facelift der Baureihe, also mit dem 802 (entspricht 2002) glaube ich zumindest.
Ein letztes Facelift gab es glaube ich 2004. Da kamen die Blinker in den Spiegeln und einige andere Sachen hinzu. Ich glaube man hat auch an den Querlenkern was geändert. Ich würde beim Kauf darauf achten das Du so ne Version erwischt. Zuletzt gab es die Sondermodelle Piccadilly. Da hast Du ne gute Ausstattung mit drin, und die sehen auch optisch recht ansprechend aus.

An die Kritiker der A-Klasse. Die lange A-Klasse ist nen solides variables Auto, mit nem Platz in nem Fond der grösser ist als bei der S-Klasse. Nimmst Du die Sitze hinten raus, kannst Du sogar drin schlafen, wenn Du nicht 2 Meter gross bist. Hinzu kommt variabler Kofferraum u.s.w. Als 170 CDI mit der 95 PS Maschine hat das Ding sogar gut Drehmoment und ist sparsam.


----------

